# Webroot Antivirus update error



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

When I go to update Webroot Antivirus/Spysweeper it tells me it cant update and sends me to the website to check my version which is the current 6.0 build. Does anyone have a solution for this problem?


thanks


----------



## Soham (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,
Best solution is to Un-install,Re-boot & Re-install.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for your reply,

Ive given this a whirl twice, and installing it does change the database's timestamp to the date of install, however the same error persists. I would also like to state that Websense is installed on the network here. I cannot seem to update Spyware Blaster either. I am begining to wonder if this is a Firewall issue?


----------



## Soham (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok..
Here u've to go:------
First download "Revo Un-installer" from here:--

http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Install it & through Revo "Un-install" webroot product including all of its instances.Then Re-boot.Next Re-install a fresh copy of Webroot & retry to update.Please let us know about the issue.:up:


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I reinstalled Webroot using said program above and it still cannot update. My only guess is Websense is blocking my attempts to update, however i can access webroots site without any problem, so that might not be it.


----------

